# Monster trout



## Dupree (Oct 11, 2012)

A guy at work showed me a pic of a trout that looked to weigh well up into the teens. "Supposedly" caught around ssi or Jekyll. "Said" it was getting officially weighed. 

Anyone heard anything about this and whether there is any truth to it?


----------



## sea trout (Oct 11, 2012)

wow!!!!
that would be a record hunh??????? wow!!


----------



## Dupree (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll try to get the pic, don't know how legit it is though.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 12, 2012)

I've head 12#, I've heard 20#, this may be one of those....."uh hu...." Things. Never know though. I had a few studs this weekend as did a couple other folks I saw.


----------



## wharfrat (Oct 12, 2012)

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...042&sads=cv8RVVqLuTP8S9dfZAGsyWOCKhY&sadssc=1

this pic was sent to me. if it's authentic, that fish looks like it might make double digit weight.


----------



## sea trout (Oct 12, 2012)

i clicked the link wharfrat and got another page.
am i supposed to do somthin else??????????


----------



## Dupree (Oct 12, 2012)

Got the guy to email me the pic. Couldn't figure out how to save it from Instagram on my phone so I just did a screen capture.


----------



## fishmounter (Oct 13, 2012)

That picture has been circulating around Jacksonville all summer!
It was supposedly caught here in the spring.
My buddy said he knows the guy, and gave him my number to get it mounted, but he never called. He supposedly caught one _bigger _ last year, so he did not care to mount this "little" one. This fish is big , but he is doing the "fishermans hold" out into the camera!
It was caught _somewhere_ but who knows?
Those bridge abutments look like every bridge from Maryland to the keys! BUT the background does look like our Buckman bridge.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 13, 2012)

fishmounter said:


> That picture has been circulating around Jacksonville all summer!
> It was supposedly caught here in the spring.
> My buddy said he knows the guy, and gave him my number to get it mounted, but he never called. He supposedly caught one _bigger _ last year, so he did not care to mount this "little" one. This fish is big , but he is doing the "fishermans hold" out into the camera!
> It was caught _somewhere_ but who knows?
> Those bridge abutments look like every bridge from Maryland to the keys! BUT the background does look like our Buckman bridge.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## sea trout (Oct 13, 2012)

that is an awsome pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm no pic detective but it looks real to me!!

nor am i a judge on weight but comarin the anglers fingers to the pec fins and the anglers hand near the mouth....i'd guess that awsome trout might be 7 - 9 lbs. i don't know, sea trout are not a very dense fish.

don't bash me up for guessing, i just think it's fun. and i know i have no idea. 

any news on the official weight?


----------



## PaulD (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeh, I saw that picture months ago, twice. one said jacksonville, one said tampa. Big fish either way. Well over 10#, if it's not photo shopped. Not from around here at any point.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Oct 13, 2012)

my only concern is the size of his hand in the toothy mouth plus compare the left hand to right........makes his right hand look like a serious war club!
never know though...could just be a bad image from camera to camera etc.....
its def not a 1#er.....still a good fish! florida has some big ol trout!


----------



## wharfrat (Oct 13, 2012)

fishmounter said:


> That picture has been circulating around Jacksonville all summer!
> It was supposedly caught here in the spring.
> My buddy said he knows the guy, and gave him my number to get it mounted, but he never called. He supposedly caught one _bigger _ last year, so he did not care to mount this "little" one. This fish is big , but he is doing the "fishermans hold" out into the camera!
> It was caught _somewhere_ but who knows?
> Those bridge abutments look like every bridge from Maryland to the keys! BUT the background does look like our Buckman bridge.


I thought that was the same pic...in my honey hole at the Buckman too!


----------



## PaulD (Oct 14, 2012)

What are you taking about Tim?! Thats my honey hole at the Buckman. Lol!!!!


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Oct 14, 2012)

I think that fish was caught in March or April. It weighed 14.5 pounds. The guy was fishing for stripers at the time. It is the Buckman, which is about three miles from my house. That was a great fish. 
Great fishing there. Been doing well on the catfish, drum now.


----------



## wellwood (Oct 16, 2012)

If that trout was caught in GA and weighed 14.5 pounds it would be a new state record. So i am thinkin its a Fla trout.


----------



## Bryannecker (Oct 18, 2012)

What was it that P. T. Barnum said????????????


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like a photo shop job.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

Great fish


----------

